# Less common Herichthys



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

Still small ,uncolored,fast and hard to get a picture of









Herichthys pantostictum F1's



















Herichthys sp. turquoise


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Where'd you find some sp 'turquoise'?!?!?!?!!!

I've been looking for them for a looong time now









Let me know when you want to sell off some of those, I'm starting to get into herichthys species alot (within the next month or 2 im hoping to add some labridens 'blue', labridens 'tumal', tamasopoensis, some sp. 'rio salto', and a few deppi if I can find them. Herichthys are such cool little fish


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

I know a few people breeding the sp. 'turquoise'.

I'll be selling off a few more as soon as they grow some more and I pull the ones I'm keeping.

Trying to get a few more Herichthys species myself also. I may have some F0 H. sp. "Pantepec", F0 H. carpintis ,F0 H.labridens and F2 H. minckleyi in the not to distant future.


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

stilllearnin said:


> I know a few people breeding the sp. 'turquoise'.
> 
> I'll be selling off a few more as soon as they grow some more and I pull the ones I'm keeping.
> 
> ...


Where are you located? I would like to purchase some sp 'turquoise'. I have been looking for them for awhile.


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

polomax24 said:


> Where are you located? I would like to purchase some sp 'turquoise'. I have been looking for them for awhile.
> [snapback]1189320[/snapback]​


I'm in N.W.Ohio
I'll have a few avaliable for pickup next week








I can also ship them - at the buyers risk


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Please let me know how much you want for them


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> Please let me know how much you want for them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you got a PM


----------

